# [SOLVED] '/boot' nie mountuje się

## LazzaR

Witam,

Mam problem z mountowaniem /boot .

W /etc/fstab fragment dla /boot wyglada tak:

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime                          1 2
```

Jednakże, kiedy nie zamontuje sda1 ręcznie, to /boot jest pusty. Jak to naprawić?

pozdrawiamLast edited by LazzaR on Wed Aug 11, 2010 7:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryba84

```
man fstab
```

i

```
man mount
```

Jak przeczytasz to będziesz wiedział gdzie masz błąd  :Wink: 

----------

## LazzaR

ok, dzięki  :Wink: 

----------

